

Ask HN: I want to build a smart watch, how should I get started? - kunqiana

What books should I read? What tools do I need? What components should I buy? Are there opensource hardware projects I can study from? Edit: I have a background in Computer Science and a thorough understanding of computer architecture.
======
t0
Probably something like Arduino. Here's an example:
[https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11377](https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11377)

